# And for this evenings dinner



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

nice Crappie filets so when is dinner again LOL


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

On my 4th beer and mater juice now so who knows???🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Specwar said:


> On my 4th beer and mater juice now so who knows???🤣🤣🤣


looks like a lot of fish just offering to take some off your hands wouldn't want you to over eat 🍴


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

It’s actually Saugeye


----------



## Salt man (Aug 10, 2017)

Specwar said:


> It’s actually Saugeye


I was going to say too thick for Crappie. That would be some big ass Crappie


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Specwar said:


> It’s actually Saugeye


damn I made a mistake I went almost a whole year without making a mistake oh well LMAO


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Red beer is great.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Poor man’s Bloody Mary 😁


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

My BIL puts Clamato in his beer.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

buckeyebowman said:


> My BIL puts Clamato in his beer.


I had a friend years ago that did the same. I can’t even stand the smell of that stuff. He absolutely loved it😬


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

buckeyebowman said:


> My BIL puts Clamato in his beer.


I put my beer in my belly


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Specwar said:


> View attachment 479924


now youre rubbing it in 
lmao looks awesome


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

I'll see your saugeye and raise you








A blooming onion,








Fried veggies,








Catfish, white bass and beliner.








I'm stuffed.


----------



## fishnmachine (Sep 20, 2014)

Fish spaghetti...


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...an hour ago.

...


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Lovin... the fish spaghetti lol.


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

Fish spaghetti...sorry, just no.


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

V8 or Clamato in my beer once in a while.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Nauti cat said:


> V8 or Clamato in my beer once in a while.


Hey Walt…did surgery go well enough to have one of those beer concoctions…hope your feeling well


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

This is a torture thread on an empty stomach. You guys are killing me.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Long day called for some pan seared eyeballs and Brussels and a little help from mr smithworks and mt dew😉


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Blackened walleye withe roasted Brussels. The s#!t right here a lot healthier than frying and damn good!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...Brussels are probably my favorite veggy. Grew up on them. 

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

@ Specwar.

Insane post man! Love it and can see this going on/on.

Stay hungry...stay twisted! 👊 🥩🥓🔥🥕...and whatever else food related lol.

Teaman.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...I freaking LOVE pics of food! This is homemade from scratch <chowder> at neighbors house a couple weeks ago. 

...so warm in gut and had to loosen my belt lol.

Don.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

^^ even your tea is twisted 🤣🤣


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

I was inspired to show you my Blackened Cajun Salmon Pasta but instead got this shot of my dog begging very impolitely....


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ...an hour ago.
> 
> ...
> View attachment 480039
> View attachment 480040





twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ...an hour ago.
> Careful you can get hooked on that tea!!!
> ...
> View attachment 480039
> View attachment 480040


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

1MoreKast said:


> I was inspired to show you my Blackened Cajun Salmon Pasta but instead got this shot of my dog begging very impolitely....
> View attachment 480082


don't see no dog yummmmm


----------

